# How to tell if a tortoise was bred or wild caught?



## Maceon279 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have not been active for a long time. Recently the thought of the topic occurred to me. I know places like Petsmart and Petco ship wild tortoises in. Sometimes the conditions are good for the tortoise. It also can be quite atrocious though. I need to know how to tell if a tort is bred or not. After reading several articles it has come to my attention that imported tortoises are occasional put in warehouses and cages. I understand how this works for the pet industry. But what harm does a tort really go through to get to us? Some conditions are realtively good however. Petsmart may keep them in small enclosures, but at least they use the good substrate (coconut coir and bark). Someone please answer my question.

I love my  (found it my is a girl)


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 18, 2013)

Sort of a two part answer......


Most chain stores do use wild caught animals .....and or the term 
"farm bred" ....in a different country of course.

Eric would be the guy to talk to about this â€¦..Aside for the loss of animals during transport, and unfortunate conditions , the real concern (and it has nothing to do with how â€œcomfyâ€ the animal is ) is the spread of the wild â€œpathogens and diseaseâ€ that these animals carry. Some of these torts over 100â€™s of years , have built an immunities that can help fight off some of these infections and illnessesâ€¦.but introduce those same animals to a captive bred herd , and or a release of species in a foreign territoryâ€¦is asking for trouble~


----------



## Maceon279 (Nov 18, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Sort of a two part answer......
> 
> 
> Most chain stores do use wild caught animals .....and or the term
> ...




thanks for the answer on half my question. Anyway to till the difference.


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think there is no way to tell the difference. Except maybe shell condition, a wild caught from a chain pet store will usually have a pretty banged up shell. But it's any one's guess.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 18, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> I think there is no way to tell the difference. Except maybe shell condition, a wild caught from a chain pet store will usually have a pretty banged up shell. But it's any one's guess.



See I was having a hard time figuring out an answer to this. I was thinking battle scars, parasite gut load, ill health, smooth shells, but then all of these could be conditions either way. What I go by is the relationship I have with the seller, and if that relationship allows me to trust them. For instance, my experience with chain type pet stores would lend me to believe that they are selling WC, regardless of what the tag says. The sellers I buy from tell me WC or purchased from so and so who bred them or bred at their facilities and I believe them. So to answer your question, it's a matter of trust, if I get an email asking me for my ssn and they'll fix any credit issue I have, I trust that they'll fix it, and I trust they will. Just not in the way I want them too.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2013)

WC (wild caught), especially the Russians, usually have more banged up shells. Pyramiding is normally saw in the CB (captive bred) animals. Still nothing is ever 100% accurate to tell, unless you actually know the people who are selling them.


----------

